# How often do you purchase coding books?



## sleepycats (Jul 13, 2010)

Good morning, How often do you purchase coding books and/or resources?  I work from home and my employer supplies 3M online coding books/resources, but I find the book versions helpful at times.  My original thought was to buy new coding books (CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS) every two years and other resources only as needed since the cost can add up quickly.  Any input is appreciated.  Have a great day!!  Thanks!!


----------



## janellkangas (Jul 13, 2010)

So much changes from year to year I would not wait every "other" year to purchase.

If I was still doing cardiology billing and had not purchased every year I would have been losing major dollars and have had big headaches realizing that all the codes for nuclear and echo have changed in 2009 and 2010.  

I would suggest having them every year and may be you can use as a tax write-off.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 13, 2010)

Thankfully my employer provides a software and books for me.  We hava purchasing dept that does all the ordering for the entire clinic (large 60+ providers), but they wait far too long for me to have my books.  So I order them myself (even though the clinic pays).  I have found that I get a pretty good deal through the AAPC - you should look into that.  And yes, if YOU purchase them you can write them off on your taxes!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 13, 2010)

*tax write off*



Lisa Curtis said:


> Thankfully my employer provides a software and books for me.  We hava purchasing dept that does all the ordering for the entire clinic (large 60+ providers), but they wait far too long for me to have my books.  So I order them myself (even though the clinic pays).  I have found that I get a pretty good deal through the AAPC - you should look into that.  And yes, if YOU purchase them you can write them off on your taxes!



My current employer purchases all the books I need, but I choose to purchase my own set for home and personal use too.  I didn't know I could write them off on my taxes....

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 14, 2010)

Roxanne - Check with your accountant on what you can write off on taxes.  This is what my accountant has done for me.


----------



## sleepycats (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input; I appreciate it!!


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 14, 2010)

sleepycats said:


> Good morning, How often do you purchase coding books and/or resources?  I work from home and my employer supplies 3M online coding books/resources, but I find the book versions helpful at times.  My original thought was to buy new coding books (CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS) every two years and other resources only as needed since the cost can add up quickly.  Any input is appreciated.  Have a great day!!  Thanks!!




I also update all three (ICD9, CPT, HCPCS) every October.  lots of changes.
Have a great day!


----------

